# Tour Predictions?



## Nazz44 (Jun 26, 2003)

Contador again, or is Andy Schleck going to get his revenge? Cadel Evans or perhaps one of the Americans?


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

The motorbike driver leading the front group will win it... *again*, ugh


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I predict... PAIN!!!!


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

I predict that Schleck will either have it by quite a bit or fail miserably. I hope the former. 

And I am willing to bet someone from RadioScheck, possibly Leipheimer, ends up in the top 5.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

1. Alberto (fast, smart, the best)
2. Cadel (a mix of old Cadel and new Cadel (pre and post World Champs) and a better preparation than last years)
3. Andy (good climber, good team, slow TT, not very smart/tactical, no more Riis to think for him, can't shift a bike)

I hope Basso can mix it up but I'm not counting too much on it.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Nazz44 said:


> Contador again, or is Andy Schleck going to get his revenge? Cadel Evans or perhaps one of the Americans?


I'm thinking something like this:

Schleck
Contador
Basso

Evans will be Top 10 and maybe Leipheimer or Horner up in the Top 10 as well.

Basso might be a stretch with his crashes but he's got something to prove still.


----------



## dana109 (May 1, 2009)

I think 
1. Contador
2. Schleck
3. Evans (I think he just wants it bad enough to suffer his way onto the podium)

But other than that i'm not sure. It seems like there are a lot of dark horses this year. One (or maybe 2) of the RS boys will be up there, but it's hard to pick which for my TdF pool because someone is going to have to sacrifice himself for whoever is doing better in the second and third week. 

I have a feeling that Cunego could do a good ride this year, and it's possible without lot of TT, but my brain tells me the smart money is not on Cunego. 

I expect a top 10 from Sammy Sanchez, and Gesink as well. Maybe Roche too.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I predict there will be a lot of talk about Contador and Clenbuterol.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I predict that Saab's are born from jets.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

1. Contador
2. Schleck 
3. Sanchez

rounded up by Van Der Broeck, Gesink, Evans, Wiggo, Horner and Basso, in that order.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Contador (unless his team loses it for him in the TTT which they well might)
Schleck (Unless he forgets how his bike works which he well might)
Gesink

Evans top five
Horner top ten
Levi top ten

Basso will have at least one terrible day putting him out of contention

Cavendish will will at least 3 stages but fail to win the Green Jersey

Tyler will come close to winning a stage but won't

Thor for a stage win and the green

Chavenel will outshine Boonen

Gilbert for a stage win


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I think cadel will put in a massive effort knowing its probably his last chance at a top finish.
Also Matt Goss might be a surprise and rack up some points for the green jersey.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

dougydee said:


> I think cadel will put in a massive effort knowing its probably his last chance at a top finish.
> Also Matt Goss might be a surprise and rack up some points for the green jersey.




Yeah I forgot about Gossy. Actually I think he could totally win the green *IF* he is allowed too and not taking care of Cav all the time.

I agree evans will put in is usual hard mans ride to try and put himself on the podium but I think his team will lose him some time in the TTT and he will be pressured in the MTNs, I hope he does get on the podium since he relaxed he has been able to ride much more to his full potential.


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

Janez Brajkovic will win, not Andy. Contador will be high up there, but he won't be strong enough in the end. Hope Tommy D will do well. Basso is sandbagging, and taking pressure off his shoulders, he will be top 5. Cadel Evans will be top 5. Wiggo will be outside top 5. Rodriguez will be outside top 5. Chris Horner won't win, although I'll cross my fingers for both him and Klöden - the team will play to Brajkovic' favor. Leipheimer: no idea, xcept outside top 3. Sammy Sanchez: number 2. EDIT: Rodriguez won't even ride. (Either he or Igor Anton will win the vuelta) So my prediction is pretty safe.  EDIT2: Jean-Christophe Peraud inside the top 15, guy won the silver medal behind Absalon in the olympics, and leads Ag2r beside Roche. Kolobnev as the top finisher for Kathouscha, the russian has been there or thereabout-podium on all major events, classics, worlds, etc. He is the best of all anonymous riders.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

contador
evans
basso

i like the jani and sammy picks.

i know robbie ventura thinks gesink will have a go. and he said ryder could crack the top 5. but he also thought ryder was too trim too early.

green jersey? i know cav is shootin for it, but it may be too lumpy for him. cav takes stage 4 and the final in paris. maybe another in there, too. but thor takes the green jersey.
that is if garmin can get their act together. the tough thing will be spreadin the love. and gettin the intermediate sprints


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Heart: Cadel or Horner
Head: Sadly... El Steakolero


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

bruneel is the wildcard, especially if he has access to his special coolers


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Contador
Schleck
Horner

Basso and Evans top 5.

Thor in green, but Cav will have the most stage wins. I think Tyler will miss out.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

1) Clentador
2) Horner
3) Leipheimer

Radio Shack for team Jersey.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

32and3cross said:


> Contador (unless his team loses it for him in the TTT which they well might)
> Schleck (Unless he forgets how his bike works which he well might)
> Gesink
> 
> ...


^^^THIS
Plus Tony Martin gets second in the ITT while wearing a ridiculous "mask of pain." You heard it here first.

Van de Velde gets top 5 IF he doesn't crash. And that's a very large if.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

I tried adding Bruyneel into my wildcard slot on my fantasy team but my team lawyers wouldn't let me. Something about a fraud clause in my contract.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

1. Contador
2. Evans
3. Basso
4. Schleck
5. Hesjadal


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Bert
2. Gesink
3. A. Schleck
4. Basso
5. Cadel

Green Jersey: Matt Goss.

Explanation: Bert - no need for any explanation, he will just win it. Any disappointments about him being "tired" after the Giro just means he can only attack half as much. Gesink - we'll see something special as the whole Rabo team has been aggressively built around him this year, lots of climbers, with Freire's goals no longer a part of the equation. A. Schleck will falter from 2nd to 3rd in this upset, but still perform well enough, albeit the gap between Bert and 2nd will be in the minutes range.

Green Jersey: Point system has changed with intermediate points being key. This requires a rider to attack midstage, leading to how a more punchy type sprinter is required. Sorry, that's not Cavendish. Thor is a good candidate but cursed because he's on a team with no vision. Petacchi probably aiming for a stage win; just needs to out-do Cavendish on one stage and he's earned his paycheck. Matt Goss is one who can ride hard yet has the speed at the line to beat out other breakaway riders.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

"My stomach is full of anger, and I want to take my revenge"
- Andy Schleck


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I think Contador will win it. Andy in second (he needs to work on his time trialing). I'll go out on a limb and predict Jurgen Van Den Brouck for third. 

What I want to see is Andy and Contador fighting it out and Cadel slipping away and winning the Tour.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the Jurgen Van Den Brouck prediction for the podium is sogno. I can't even call the win though. Contador already doing the Giro, Andy has looked lackluster, Cadel is guaranteed one bad day in the mountains, Basso hasn't looked terribly impressive, and a handful of others have father time going against them. Hmmm, maybe it's Tommy D's year!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

AC - Until he loses a GT that he starts, he's the favorite
AS - It's pretty clear that AC and AS were the class of last years field, I don't believe that will change
Basso - Lots of guys could go here

Cav gets the green jersey, Thor hasn't been having the best year.

TeeJay gets the white jersey because he's grew up near where I live and got his start on one of the local racing teams.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> 1) Clentador


The correct spelling of his name is Clebutador.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

55x11 said:


> The correct spelling of his name is Clebutador.


While we're touching on the controversy surrounding AC's Tour this year, I have a question for everyone that has picked Contador on the podium. Does picking him to podium imply an assumption acquitting him of last year's alleged transgression? In other words, are we assuming he will keep his victories and ultimately be found of no wrongdoing last year?

My picks:
1. AC
2. AS
3. Evans or Basso

If Contador is found guilty of doping in the 2010 Tour:
1. AS (again)
2. Evans
3. Basso


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Schleck won't win, he's too passive. 
Contador will probably win, he's the best GT rider around. 
Cav will get the Green. It is now or never for him. Once he joins Sky he'll go downhill faster than Franz Klammer.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm just glad the Dallas Mavericks won ... underdogs challenging for the top step makes things more interesting. Alberto will probably (Zzzzzzzzz) win.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

ohvrolla said:


> I like the Jurgen Van Den Brouck prediction for the podium is sogno. I can't even call the win though. Contador already doing the Giro, Andy has looked lackluster, Cadel is guaranteed one bad day in the mountains, Basso hasn't looked terribly impressive, and a handful of others have father time going against them. Hmmm, maybe it's Tommy D's year!


Now that I've slept on it I gotta say I really think this year's Tour is up for grabs. 

Conty just barely won last year's Tour and he's still tired from the Giro. 
Andy's looked out of shape the last month or so but he could be peaking 2-3 weeks from now.
I'd like to see Cadel win one but that might never happen. 

sigh....


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

55x11 said:


> 1. Contador
> 2. Schleck
> 3. Sanchez
> 
> rounded up by Van Der Broeck, Gesink, Evans, Wiggo, Horner and Basso, in that order.


I like this bet.


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

1-Contador
2-Braikovic
3-Evans
4-A.Schleck
5-Basso


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

I would love to be surprised this year. AC vs. AS again would bore me. With AS trying to find form, and question marks about AC post Giro (as well as the yet to be determined doping case) it could happen.

So to fulfill my wish, I'll say Gesink, Sanchez, VDV, VDB, Horner.


----------



## fringale37 (Feb 6, 2005)

*outsiders*

Sanchez
Gesink
Horner


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Evans, Wiggins and any frenchman; in any order. I can dream can't I?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I predict this year Andy will test positive.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Horner on the podium; would like to see cadel win and leipheimer on the podium. Janez is the wild card for me; I really don't know what to expect from him. Johan has been hiding him for a few years so I don't know if he is going to be a guy to ride for a pretty good finish and maybe a stage win or if he is going to be the next big thing that Johan has been preparing to unleash on the unsuspecting peloton.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I also predict that Andy and conti will be stripped of their previous finishes and lance Armstrong will win the 2009 tdf.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Apparently Schleck has beefed up a bit (by pro cycling standards, so not very much), which should help him in the TT.

Unfortunately, I have found the Tour to be a snoozefest since 2007, when Rasmussen and Contador were slugging it out on the climbs.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

thechriswebb said:


> I also predict that Andy and conti will be stripped of their previous finishes and lance Armstrong will win the 2009 tdf.


I would fall on the floor and laugh if that happened.


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

I think Radioshack will be more of a force to be reckoned with than people are predicting. Don't know if this means podium but definitely in the running. Don't misunderestimate The Hog, folks!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm going with things being totally unpredictable this year, mostly because I think AC will eventually get tired, at least I think so. The Schlecks aren't looking very good at the moment. 

After most of the GC guys were watching the Giro, I don't think they'll let AC get away with anything.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

I think Contador will have an extra helping of steak which will help get him to the podium. For some reason I think Schleck will be third. Just to be different, I'll go with Tony Martin for second.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

1. Contador
2. Wiggins
3. Schleck, A

Basso and the TRS gang should do some good, too.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

Alberto has a 3rd gear… Should be the winner
Andy will round out a top 3 performance
Horner\Levi will suffer enough to hold down a podium (worse case top 5)
Evans is real, and believes he can win! (Ever get into it with someone who thinks they can win? Not fun)


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> 1) Clentador
> 2) Horner
> 3) Leipheimer
> 
> Radio Shack for team Jersey.





55x11 said:


> The correct spelling of his name is Clebutador.



Oops! I stand corrected







:lol: !!


----------

